# Electoral College



## SENC (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm posting a link to an article on Politico, knowing it is squarely in the gray area and getting very close to the politics we try to avoid. If Kevin or any of the mods think this crosses the line, please remove it. I'm posting it because of the history lesson it provides that I think many have forgotten, not because it uses the Trump candidacy as evidence. I think most candidates on both sides of the aisle for much of the last decade or two could be used for evidence. I'm also not advocating we go back to the way things were originally - but we all need a reminder from time to time that we do need protections from pure democracy and the populist candidates it promotes.

http://www.politico.com/magazine/st...ing-fathers-electoral-college-213777?cmpid=sf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

I haven't read the article although I am sure I have read several just like it in the past. I'll read it later when I get a chance.




SENC said:


> I'm also not advocating we go back to the way things were originally -



I DO advocate it - I advocate we re-adopt The Articles of Confederation - they were much better than the federal Constitution. Each state could have its own BOR and any state that didn't - the citizens could vote with their feet or throw out the state officials. The federal monster would have its teeth pulled and would only have the powers it was intended to have in the first place instead of plenary power over all states and their citizens.

I'll take a BP pill if I have to . . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 1, 2016)

This is gonna get good. Lol. So, we take a vote and 99 of us vote to ban Henry and 70 vote not to ban Henry. Henry is still not banned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Trump's colors have shown him to be jus a rabble rouser....
As much as he disgusts me, it might be Cruz for potus....


Anybody but hilLIARy...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> This is gonna get good. Lol. So, we take a vote and 99 of us vote to ban Henry and 70 vote not to ban Henry. Henry is still not banned.



'MERICA!!!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 1, 2016)

So, if it isn't pure democracy then the people don't really have a voice or do they ?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

I have very mixed emotions about the EC. Always have. I don't know of a better system within a "self-governed" system but we really no longer have that do we? There is no infallible political system. No government is the best form of government IMO, but the A word scares people. Most people need to believe in a higher power on earth and in heaven. Most people believe the government protects them from the bogeyman. A nice bogeyman (expensive demanding governments) is better than an imagined bad bogeyman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> So, if it isn't pure democracy then the people don't really have a voice or do they ?



In a pure democracy the only ones that have a voice is the mob, and the mob is wrong more often than not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> In a pure democracy the only ones that have a voice is the mob, and the mob is wrong more often than not.


Depends on what mob it is

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Depends on what mob it is



If you can be the Don that's the best policy. Often short lived though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 1, 2016)

They are paying 15 an hour for trump protester positions of anyone is outta work. 

I like to stay outta politics via the internet so I will refrain... I will say tho it will be him and Hillary for the nominations.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 1, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> They are paying 15 an hour for trump protester positions of anyone is outta work.


He's already creating jobs. Gotta give him credit there

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 1, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> He's already creating jobs. Gotta give him credit there



Lol you seen that meme going around saying that? Pretty funny


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I like to stay outta politics via the internet so I will refrain... I will say tho it will be him and Hillary for the nominations.



 

I never give my opinion, but I will say this . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I never give my opinion, but I will say this . . . .



Ok I meant refrain from my standpoint and beliefs... I love throwing out guesses tho. Lol.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 1, 2016)

This is my favorite billboard ever...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> This is my favorite billboard ever...
> 
> View attachment 100739



I wish those billboards had been around back in my day.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have very mixed emotions about the EC. Always have. I don't know of a better system within a "self-governed" system but we really no longer have that do we? There is no infallible political system.


This. The best we can do is a system of checks and balances, and what our founders established was pretty damned ingenious. Unfortunately it has gotten diluted and watered down, and we (collectively) have become a snivelling, whiny bunch of brats who insist on getting exactly what we want when we want it. And we're getting it this year in spades - unless what is left of the electoral college decides to exert its privilege.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

SENC said:


> This. The best we can do is a system of checks and balances, and what our founders established was pretty damned ingenious. Unfortunately it has gotten diluted and watered down, and we (collectively) have become a snivelling, whiny bunch of brats who insist on getting exactly what we want when we want it. And we're getting it this year in spades - unless what is left of the electoral college decides to exert its privilege.



But that's because the system of government which you described no longer exists. It was scrapped long ago, and the death nell came when REL surrendered. I could give you a timeline of the high points (low points) but I think you are already aware of most of them. We all need reminding from time to time though, don't we.

Honestly I am surprised that intelligent minds like yours still really believe your vote amounts to a hill of beans.

Edit added: The purpose of the vote is no longer to reflect the will of the people - that will never happen as proven by the death of Kennedy and the death threat Perot received to his daughter (I am a personal friend of Perot's family bodyguard [retired] and know this to be 100% true. Anyone who would like to hear the story from his own lips that visits I will introduce you to the man). The ONLY purpose of the federal vote now is t pacify the people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> But that's because the system of government which you described no longer exists. It was scrapped long ago, and the death nell came when REL surrendered. I could give you a timeline of the high points (low points) but I think you are already aware of most of them. We all need reminding from time to time though, don't we.
> 
> Honestly I am surprised that intelligent minds like yours still really believe your vote amounts to a hill of beans.
> 
> Edit added: The purpose of the vote is no longer to reflect the will of the people - that will never happen as proven by the death of Kennedy and the death threat Perot received to his daughter (I am a personal friend of Perot's family bodyguard [retired] and know this to be 100% true. Anyone who would like to hear the story from his own lips that visits I will introduce you to the man). The ONLY purpose of the federal vote now is t pacify the people.


All I ever wanted to know was a hill of beans.

One of my favorite quotes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

SENC said:


> All I ever wanted to know was a hill of beans.
> 
> One of my favorite quotes.



_...see that the problems of three little people don't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world._


----------

